# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  cho xin cách thông tắc spindel  làm mát bằng nước ..

## okay1122

2 con spindel em bị tắc đường nước đã dùng với thổi khí và dùng chai hóa chất thông củ mua 180k rồi vẫn ko hết tắc .. anh em có cách nào chỉ em với cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## hoangson

Loại mấy KW thế bác. Nếu ko được thì bán lại cho em để em lấy lõi và trục thay vào củ của em

----------


## okay1122

> Loại mấy KW thế bác. Nếu ko được thì bán lại cho em để em lấy lõi và trục thay vào củ của em


3k2 bạn mua mới 5trieu sai dc 1nam rồi muốn  mua lại ko

----------


## huyquynhbk

> 3k2 bạn mua mới 5trieu sai dc 1nam rồi muốn  mua lại ko


bác bán lại bao nhiêu?bác ở HN hay đầu?

----------


## okay1122

> bác bán lại bao nhiêu?bác ở HN hay đầu?


em ở đà nẵng ah ..điện 3 pha

----------


## hoangson

bác inbox cho em vào zalo 0986319026 nhé

----------


## CNCP

Ko biết bác xử lý đc chưa. Cái này bác có thể mua dung dịch Tandex có thể được đó bác. Dung dịch này chuyên xài thông nghẹt cho hệ thống chiller trung tâm đó

----------


## biết tuốt

đóng cặn là do vôi hóa , lấy nước tẩy rửa bồn cầu pha loãng ra mà dùng cũng được mà  :Cool:

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Nhà bác nào có máy lọc nước uống hoặc gần chỗ làm đá lạnh xin nước đó về đổ vào thùng kín chạy tuần hoàn thì không bị voi hoặc nước bị nhớt.

----------


## CNCP

> Nhà bác nào có máy lọc nước uống hoặc gần chỗ làm đá lạnh xin nước đó về đổ vào thùng kín chạy tuần hoàn thì không bị voi hoặc nước bị nhớt.


E ko biết bác nói nước đó là nước gì. Nhưng nhà máy nước đá thì ethylen glycol hoặc nước muối. Nó chỉ có tác dụng chống đông thôi. Mà nó đã nghẹt thì làm gì tuần hoàn mà chạy được

----------


## vpopviet

> Nhà bác nào có máy lọc nước uống hoặc gần chỗ làm đá lạnh xin nước đó về đổ vào thùng kín chạy tuần hoàn thì không bị voi hoặc nước bị nhớt.


ý bác nói chổ nhà máy nước đá bỏ cái bột gì màu vàng để lắng cặng trước khi làm nước đá để cây nước đá ít lõi bọt đục bên trong phải k. nhà e đang làm hãng nước đá. 
e hỏi để sử dụng ạ

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> ý bác nói chổ nhà máy nước đá bỏ cái bột gì màu vàng để lắng cặng trước khi làm nước đá để cây nước đá ít lõi bọt đục bên trong phải k. nhà e đang làm hãng nước đá. 
> e hỏi để sử dụng ạ


Ý em là nước làm đá đã qua xử lý làm mềm rồi ấy mà em nói thiếu là đá lạnh tinh khiết uống bia cà phê còn đá cây thì ít khi qua xử lý, cái này là mình nói trước khi nó tắc thôi còn khi tắc spin thì do không biết cấu tạo trong nó bằng chất liệu gì chứ bên em làm lò hơi nếu phá cáu cặn khi ống bị bám dày thì có hóa chất riêng nó sẽ làm cho cáu cặn thành bùn nhão, với giàn ống giải nhiệt nước đá thì em cũng có bảo trì cho nhà máy đá mỗi khi thông tắc giàn giải nhiệt thì dùng oxylic bơm vào ngâm 1 ngày là nó mềm rồi thụt và bơm cao áp.

----------


## CNCP

Theo e thì đá tinh khiết hay đá cây đều chơi nước máy trực tiếp vào. Chứ ko ai làm mềm đâu. Còn vụ bác nói oxylic thìe chưa chơi. Bác nào làm bò lạc thử coi sao.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Theo e thì đá tinh khiết hay đá cây đều chơi nước máy trực tiếp vào. Chứ ko ai làm mềm đâu. Còn vụ bác nói oxylic thìe chưa chơi. Bác nào làm bò lạc thử coi sao.


Đá tinh khiết dùng cho uống bia hay cà phê phải có bộ làm mềm chứ, cái này là bắt buộc bên vệ sinh còn loịa đá cây dùng cho ướp cá mới không cần. Nhà bác làm đá cây mà dùng cho ăn uống mà không làm mềm và lọc RO thì có ngày bị an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm hỏi thăm đó nha.

----------


## CNCP

> Đá tinh khiết dùng cho uống bia hay cà phê phải có bộ làm mềm chứ, cái này là bắt buộc bên vệ sinh còn loịa đá cây dùng cho ướp cá mới không cần. Nhà bác làm đá cây mà dùng cho ăn uống mà không làm mềm và lọc RO thì có ngày bị an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm hỏi thăm đó nha.


Vụ diệt phửng thì ko làm nó hốt. Còn vụ làm mềm ko hốt đc đâu bác. Vì nhà máy cấp nước nó bán nước sao tui làm nước đá vậy. Nó bắt thì chẳng khác nào nước từ cty cấp nước ko an toàn. Xi lựng của e là thế

----------


## anhcos

Thấy nước làm mát của một số máy móc bên nhiệt họ dùng nước tuần hoàn là loại khử khoáng để tránh đóng bám đuờng ống (demineralize).

----------


## CNCP

Tùy thôi bác. Nhưng e biết là k ai dùng. Vì trong hệ đhkk trung tâm, thể tích nước nó tới cả chục m3. Và nó còn có 1 đường cấp nước trực tiếp vào để bù lượng bay hơi nên khó á

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Vụ diệt phửng thì ko làm nó hốt. Còn vụ làm mềm ko hốt đc đâu bác. Vì nhà máy cấp nước nó bán nước sao tui làm nước đá vậy. Nó bắt thì chẳng khác nào nước từ cty cấp nước ko an toàn. Xi lựng của e là thế


Bác nói vậy không đúng đâu. Họ cấp nước sinh hoạt là theo tiêu chuẩn nước sinh hoạt còn nước để ăn uống theo tiêu chuẩn khác, mình muốn dùng cho mục đích gì thì phải đảm bảo các tiêu chuẩn đó. Mà cái vụ dùng nước cho spin thì em đã và đang làm là dùng nước sau làm mềm đã loại bỏ can xi và ma giê hiệu quả hơn trước đây dùng nước máy về chỗ không bị đóng cặn voi hóa.

----------


## suu_tam

Khò nóng gõ là rụng.
Để ý phần roăng cao su hoặc chỗ rắc cắm nước có bị han rỉ hay không thì xử lý chỗ đó nữa.
Nghĩa là giờ tháo cái đít ra dùng xịt hơi xịt xem phần ruột có tắc hay không. Nếu tắc thì khò nóng gõ ngoài vỏ nó rụng ra rồi xịt cho nó ra ngoài.
Mấy cái này chỗ em làng nghề cứ mang ra tiệm là họ làm cho hết.

----------

cuong

----------

